# Pacific VereLite Wad



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I have some old Pacific Red Verelite Wads, was curious if these were the same and PC Red listing in the reloading manual. They are Red and are Pacific, but didn't know and couldn't find anything on them.


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

Downrange Mfg. has now taken over the Pacific line. Drop them an email as they would be your best bet. Or you could call them and ask for Kevin as he has been helpful in the past. I still have a full bag of Red Versalites that my dad used back in the 70's. They've been stored proplerly and would probably work but I no longer shoot 1-1/8 oz for any clay games.

Kevin sent me a new sample of their Versalite and it is the same as the ones I have from back in the 70's.


----------

